# Incubat



## DansChickens (Sep 14, 2012)

Getting an incubator this weekend thumbs up on that !


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Boo yaaa!.......


----------



## twentynine (Jul 11, 2012)

My advice to you, coming from hard earned experience.

Take it slow make sure your incubator operates correctly, controls temperature consistantly, use twice the time you think is prudent. Nothing is more disappointing then to loose a hatch on day15, because the incubator wasn't quite right.

When you do decide to start some eggs. Pick the very best eggs. Nothing to big, nothing to small, clean with no cracks. Nothing more than 7 - 10 days old.

Follow these rules and I garauntee your hatch rate will be positive.


----------

